
Drupal 7 Will Reach End-of-Life in November of 2021 - jmsflknr
https://www.drupal.org/psa-2019-02-25
======
dbg31415
The problem with Drupal has been that every time one version reaches end-of-
life, it's never a clean process to just upgrade to the next version.

It's almost always a total tear-down and re-platform.

For the most part, CMS-based sites are always a tear-down after 2-5 years
anyway, but I've never seen a clean / smooth upgrade of Drupal to the next.
There's always some custom code that won't work, or a slew of modules that
have to be changed out / re-written.

The biggest gain AEM or Sitecore have over Drupal is that, even if they cost
more, they rarely hit a point where they're simply at the end of life. Means
you can still keep applying security patches until you're ready to do a re-
launch, not have to run your re-launch around their schedule, or run your CMS
without patches for a bit until you're ready to do a re-launch.

Anyway Drupal's fine if you know that every 2 years you'll be tearing it down
and re-building it from scratch. If you go into it with that mentality, Drupal
is great.

